

Show HN: Sendity.com - acoyfellow

Hey HN- this is a project that took me a few weeks to build out. It&#x27;s something I&#x27;ve been wanting to make for a long time, but never could connect the dots to see how it could be done.<p>Sendity.com is a super simple way to send physical letter.<p>I&#x27;m obviously not the first to this idea or anything, but since Lob.com makes printing+mailing so damn easy I thought I&#x27;d take a swing at it. I learned a lot about development throughout. I didn&#x27;t expand much into their API but it has some awesome features I could cook in.<p>Where do you think I could take it from here? I have grand ideas of what it could become, but I&#x27;d really love to hear what the HN crowd thinks.<p>Thanks guys!
======
johnmurch
Love the idea. I have been kicking around a similar service but does it with a
robotic hand (e.g. [http://www.bondgifts.com/](http://www.bondgifts.com/)) to
convert typed notes to hand written notes and mailed. Bond charges $5 and it
comes in a nice presentation, but haven't found the "perfect" way to capture
address of friends/people I am sending to other than just to ask. I think
thats a need that might need to be tackled. Although if you got an email from
a service saying "your friend XXXX" wants to send you something and asked for
your address, not sure people would give it.

~~~
acoyfellow
Thanks for checking it out. Bondgifts looks sexy! That machine is incredibly
cool.

I see your points about the capturing of addresses. What I was thinking is
that this could become a platform for businesses who do send lots of physical
mail (that isn't very time sensitive). They would already have these
addresses.. Maybe Sendity could be a way to help that process become more
seamless or faster.

I can see this being useful for a "drip-mailing" type of snail mail campaign..
Once I build out the saas features!

------
NicoJuicy
Click: [http://www.Sendity.com](http://www.Sendity.com)

~~~
acoyfellow
Thanks NicoJuicy!

~~~
NicoJuicy
No problem, it was the first thing i noticed ;)

------
bliti
What are the terms of service?

